# How to Urban Camp in May & keep warm?



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (May 2, 2014)

It's not actually summer yet, but considering urban camping in the city, instead of staying with "crackhead" friends, no offense, but can't have a decent sleep, and need to work and get important shit done. Anybody have any experiences with camping and keeping warmoutside in may, springtime, thanks so much.


----------



## janktoaster (May 2, 2014)

Handwarmers! If you don't have those, fill up reusable bottles with super hot water and sleep hugging those. Layers help! Insulation below you from whatever you're sleeping on (cardboard or trash bags) (I like to lay a tarp flat, lay down on that in my sleeping bag, then fold the other half over me. It also helps in rain, and is just another layer).. shelter of some sort, even if it's on one side of you, it'll do a world of difference

Wear a hat, that'll keep you warmer too.


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for that! any specific layers of clothing I should wear? I also don't have a tent or sleeping bag yet, wondering where I could find a few or cheap one suited for the may weather. Very tight on funds


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (May 2, 2014)

sorry about all the questions. But how do I warm up the bottles outside?


----------



## iamwhatiam (May 2, 2014)

if you can't figure out how to stay warm in May on your own, then maybe you have no business vagabonding it. sorry to sound so mean, but it should be common sense. sleeping outdoors in May is nothing like sleeping outdoors in the snow in the middle of winter. it's a breeze.... i mean.....it's kind of along the same lines as asking, "what do i wipe my ass with if i have no toilet paper" lol.....figure it out


----------



## janktoaster (May 2, 2014)

Wear warm layers, if you're gonna wear layers.... Walmart sells sleeping bags cheap, or try to dumpster one from a sporting goods store. 

I dunno, go to a public bathroom and use that hot water? They won't stay warm all night but they'll be warm until you fall asleep


----------



## janktoaster (May 2, 2014)

But it's May, it is gonna be warm... you could be fine sleeping on the ground in some pants and a sweatshirt hahaha. Make a hammock, fuck if I know.

Good luck tho


----------



## ChefPickle (May 2, 2014)

i recently got my sleeping bag stolen but i usually just layer up it is may so its not that harsh, cardboard and hoodies man.


----------



## ByronMc (May 2, 2014)

She is in http://squattheplanet.com/misc/location-info?location=Thunder+Bay,+Ontario, which is way colder,then down here,in the lower 48


----------



## ByronMc (May 2, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?q=thu...la:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=sb


----------



## Kim Chee (May 2, 2014)

Every now and then I'd dumpster a heating pad or an electric blanket. Find an outlet somewhere discreet and you can endure some really cold ass weather.


----------



## jaws (May 2, 2014)

Cardboard-
Plain and simple. That shit is amazing insulation.

If you can find the cardboard box to a refrigerator, that'd be perfect.

Next, fit three trash bags around it. Cut the bottoms out of two of them so they slide up, covering the box. Leave the uncut trash bag for the bottom so your feet dont get wet from rain sticking out.

Lastly, tape the edges of the trash bags together with duct tape.

Voila, you know have a completely insulated, water proof, sleeping shelter that is also black from the trash bags, so it should absorb the heat from the sun pretty well.


----------



## ottawafm (Apr 4, 2015)

I know this is an old post but you can build a rocket stove out of sheet metal or tin cans. 
You can also recycle old 1 liter and 2 liter bottles. Fill em' with water and put em' next to the fire till the are warm enough to snuggle up with. 
If you have restraunts near by then you can make candles and cook stoves from the discarded oil they throw out in the oil bins in the trash. 
Roll up strips of cardboard and put inside a tuna can, then pour the oil over it and its ready for use. Just light it!


----------



## Mankini (Jul 30, 2015)

Boil 4 liters of h2o with a camping stove or fire. Pour it into your bottles without melting em. They'll stay warm for about 4 hrs if you keep em next to your body.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 30, 2015)

All machiney gererates heat (even freezers).


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Aug 4, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> Boil 4 liters of h2o with a camping stove or fire. Pour it into your bottles without melting em. They'll stay warm for about 4 hrs if you keep em next to your body.


 thanx for da suggestion


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Aug 4, 2015)

ottawafm said:


> I know this is an old post but you can build a rocket stove out of sheet metal or tin cans.
> You can also recycle old 1 liter and 2 liter bottles. Fill em' with water and put em' next to the fire till the are warm enough to snuggle up with.
> If you have restraunts near by then you can make candles and cook stoves from the discarded oil they throw out in the oil bins in the trash.
> Roll up strips of cardboard and put inside a tuna can, then pour the oil over it and its ready for use. Just light it!


 still a good idea, love to recyle too


----------

